# اجهزة توبكون



## م / البربري (13 مارس 2009)

الأخوة الزملاء الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
يشرفني ان اتلقي اي استفسارات خاصة بأجهزة توبكون وان اجيب عليها باذن الله عزوجل


----------



## sameh sahlop (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن مانيول لاجهاز توبكون جى تى اس 220 او 225 لو سمحت


----------



## م / البربري (14 مارس 2009)

اخي الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
محطة الرصد gts235 هي تطوير لمحطةالرصد gts225 سوف اقوم برفع مانيوال لمحطة الرصد 235 خاص بعملية الرفع والتوقيع وهويماثل تماما ما ستقوم به في محطة الرصد 225

GTS-235
_برنامج الرفع_
*1- فتح ملف جديد*
*1- **نقوم بتشغيل الجهاز من مفتاح **( POWER)*
*2- **نضغط مفتاح **(MENU)*
*3- *نضغط F1 ATA COLLECT
4-نضغط F1 (INPUT) لادخال اسم الملف يظهر المؤشر امام FN= ونبدا بادخال اسم الملف عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح
***1 - للتغير بين الحروف والارقام نضغط F1 [ALP]
2*** - لوضع مسافة بين الحروف نضعط F2 [SPC] 
- 3*** لمسح حروف تم كتابتها F3 [CLR] 
- 4*** لتنفيذ الامر F4 [ENT] 
تظهر صفحة مكتوب في اعلاها DATA COLLECT 

*2- ادخال النقطة المحتلة*


*5- **لادخال النقطة المحتلة نضغط **F1 : OCC.PT # INPUT*
*6- **نضغط **F1 INPUT وندخل اسم النقطة المحتلة*
****1 - للتغير بين الحروف والارقام نضغط **F1 [ALP]*
*2*** **-**لوضع مسافة بين الحروف نضعط**F2 [SPC] *
*- 3*** لمسح حروف تم كتابتها **F3 [CLR] *
*- 4*** لتنفيذ الامر **F4 [ENT] *

*عند الضغط علي **ENT ينتقل السهم علي الخانة الثانية **ID **نضغط **F1** لادخال الكود ونضغط **F4*
*عند الضغط علي **ENT ينتقل السهم علي الخانة الثا**لثة **INS. HT **وندخل ارتفاع الجهاز ونضغط **F4*
*7- **نضغط **F4 OCNEZ ثم **F3 NEZ** لادخال احداثيات النقطة المحتلة *
*8- **نضغط **F1 INPUT **وندخل الحداثي الشمالي **N = **ثم نضغط **F4 ENT** وندخل الاحداثي الشرقي **E= **ثم نضغط **F4 ENT وندخل المنسوب **Z= **ثم نضغط **F4 ENT*
*9- **نضغط **F3 REC **لتسجيل النقطة المحتلة تظهر رسالة تأكيد نضغط **F3 YES*

*وبذلك يكون قد تم ادخال النقطة المحتلة*


*3- ادخال النقطة الخلفية*

*10- **نضغط **F2 B**ACK** SIGHT*
*11- **نضغط **F1 INPUT وندخل اسم النقطة **الخلفية*
*عند الضغط علي **ENT ينتقل السهم علي الخانة الثانية **PCODE **نضغط **F1** لادخال الكود ونضغط **F4*
*12- **عند الضغط علي **ENT ينتقل السهم علي الخانة الثا**لثة **REF. HT **وندخل ارتفاع العاكس ونضغط **F4*
*13- **نضغط **F4 BS** ثم نضغط **F3 NE/AZ** لادخال احداثي النقطة الخلفية*
**** لادخال النقطة الخلفية كاحداثيات نضغط **F1 INPUT **و ندخل **N = **ثم نضغط **F4 ENT **وندخل **E=** ثم نضغط **F4 ENT *
***لادخال النقطة الخلفية كانحراف ( شبكة محلية) نضغط **F3 AZ ونضغط **F1 INPUT** وندخل الانحراف ونضغط **F4 ENT*
*14 – نوجه علي العاكس و نضغط **F3 MEAS **ثم **F3 NEZ يتم رصد النقطة الخلفية والعودة **لصفحة** DATA COLLECT *

*وبذلك يكون قد تم ادخال النقطة الخلفية*

*4- **عملية الرفع*
*14- **نضغط **F3 : FS/SS*
*15- **نضغط **F1 INPUT وندخل اسم** اول النقطة*
*عند الضغط علي **ENT ينتقل السهم علي الخانة الثانية **PCODE **نضغط **F1** لادخال الكود ونضغط **F4*

*ENT** ثمREF. HT **ينتقل السهم علي الخانة الثا**لثة وندخل ارتفاع العاكس ENT*​
*16 - يتم التوجية علي النقطة المراد رصدها ونضغط **F4 **ALL*
*17 **- يقوم الجهاز بتغير رقم النقطة اتوماتيكيا ونوجه علي النقطة التالية ونضغط **F4 **ALL*
*ملاحظات هامة:*

*1- **مفتاح **MENU **هو المفتاح الاساسي للدخول لعملية الرفع والتوقيع*
*2- **DATA** COLLECT **القائمة الخاصة بعملية الرفع*
*3- **LAYOUT** القاثمة الخاصة بعملية التوقيع*
*4- **F1,F2,F3,F4** هي المفاتيح التي اسفل الشاشة ( لونهم اصفر) كل مفتاح منهم يكون فوقه مكتوب الامر الذي سيقوم بتنفيذه علي سبيل المثال **F1: DATA **COLL**ECT **معني ذلك اذا اردت ان اقوم بالرفع اضغط المفتاح **F1*
*F4[ENT] **معناه ان المفتاح **F4** في هذه الشاشة سوف يقوم بالتنفيذ **}**كلمة **ENT تكون موجودة في اسفل الشاشة** فوق المفتاح **F4 **{*


----------



## م / البربري (15 مارس 2009)

في انتظار استفساراتكم

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي اطيب الخلق سيدنا محمد


----------



## ضبعان (27 أبريل 2009)

لماذا لا ترفع لنا شرح لتوبكن 601 ولك جزي الشكر


----------



## احمد جمال عزام (14 يونيو 2009)

ممكن مانويل او شرح طريقة استخدام جهاز gps topcon hiper liet plus مع كيفية الاستخدام للتريكرشكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدين علي (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamed faster (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (4 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## samytawab (6 أغسطس 2009)

*[email protected]*

ممكن مانيوال 712 واكون شاكر جدا شعوركم الطيب


----------



## انجينيرنج (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا....................


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

نتمنا الاكثر.........


----------



## رمضانخلف (13 نوفمبر 2009)

702لو سمحت الشرح الكامل


----------



## M.ROMIH (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه*​


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gpsusama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*ممكن مانيوال 900a واكون شاكر جدا شعوركم الطيب
وشكراااااااا*​*
*


----------



## مزدهر (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (3 يوليو 2010)

من احسن الاجهزه واسهلها التوبكن وانا اشتغلت علي 225 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الصايغ (17 أغسطس 2010)

_شكرا لكم من الصميم يا اصالة العرب والله استفاديت جددددا_


----------



## مزدهر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرآ م البربري وزادك الله من علمه وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مزدهر (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ممكن رفع مانيوال لمحطة الرصد توبكون 601 خاص بعملية * الرفع والتوقيع  

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مزدهر (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ممكن رفع مانيوال لمحطة الرصد توبكون 601 خاص بعملية * الرفع والتوقيع 

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## مزدهر (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن منويل رفع وتنزيل احداثيات توبكون 601


----------



## محمد احمد الاسوانى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج الطرق ازاى بيشتغل


----------



## محمود الناصري (3 ديسمبر 2010)

من احسن الاجهزه هو التوبكون الياباني احلى العسل


----------



## talan77 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## منذرالمهندس (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكلة*

السلام عليكم
الشرح جميل ولكني لقلة الخبرة بالجهاز اسال 
كيف استطيع توقيع عدة نقاط معلومة الاحداثيات من نقطة محتلة مباشرة بدون ان اضعها في ملف
ولكم الشكر علما ان الجهاز 235توبكون


----------



## تحسين العراقي 2011 (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك لك في عمرك


----------



## تحسين العراقي 2011 (31 مارس 2011)

ممكن شرح طريقة نقل منسوب نقطة معلومة من مكان الى اخر اي يكون جهاز التوتل بدلا من الليفل
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم معي جهاز توبكن 7500 ودي أول مرة أشتغل عليه في شيء مش فهمه لو أنا فاتح ملف وشغال عليه وطلعت منه ودخلت ملف تاني يطلب أني أقوم بعملية التوجيه مرة أخري ؟ هل الجهاز نظامه كدة ولا في أعدادت أنا مش عرفها لأن أجهزة لايكا الموضوع ده لا يحدث بها أرجو الأفادة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو ستيف (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل
ممكن شرح جهاز topcon gpt 2000 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## moaltj (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## moaltj (5 أبريل 2011)

تحسين العراقي 2011 قال:


> ممكن شرح طريقة نقل منسوب نقطة معلومة من مكان الى اخر اي يكون جهاز التوتل بدلا من الليفل
> مع الشكر والتقدير


 
يا اخوي عادي توقف فوق النقطة بالجهاز وتدخل منسوبها وتاخذ قراءة علي النقطة المجهول وذلك بعد توشف منسوب النقطة .


----------



## على صالح السيد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

افضل طريقة لعمل ربط للجهاز فى حالة عدم وجود احداثيات لنقطة back sight( ولو رفعت منطقة ورفعت لها مناسيب
هل المسافات بين النقاط هتغير عن لو قمت برفعها بدون مناسيب) ارجو ارسال الرد على الاميل [email protected]
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل- 
لدي جهاز توبكون 239 وانا مطلع تماما على عمل هذا الجهاز ولكني لم استطع الدخول الى برنامج ال resection اي استخراج احداثي نقطه محتله مجهولة الاحداثيات برصد نقطتين معلومة الاحداثيات -سؤالي هل يوجد هذا البرنامج في جهاز ال توبكون 239 ام لا - واذا كان الجواب نعم اود معرفة خطوات الدخول الى هذا البرنامج( resection) في هذا الجهاز (توبكون 239)واكون شاكرا مجهودك السخي


----------



## عديق (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن مانويا توبكن 230 n


----------



## عديق (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن مانويال لتوبكن 230 n


----------



## ali mesho (1 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن مانويل gpt-3100n


----------

